# How to deactivate FACEBOOK more than 7 days ? :(



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am wasting too much time on facebook, I want to deactivate for more than 7 Days (till diwali), but now there is no such option.  It gets reactivated after 7 days, what If I use other option to deactivate , will it delete my account permanently ? 

 At present i have deactivated FB temporarily for 7 days, and even after deactivation i m using messenger. Is it possible to use only messenger for next 3 months without deleting my account ??


----------



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

anybody ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2016)

kool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wasting too much time on facebook, I want to deactivate for more than 7 Days (till diwali), but now there is no such option.  It gets reactivated after 7 days, what If I use other option to deactivate , will it delete my account permanently ?
> 
> At present i have deactivated FB temporarily for 7 days, and even after deactivation i m using messenger. Is it possible to use only messenger for next 3 months without deleting my account ??



You can deactivate your account for any period you want just by following the instructions in the link below:
 How do I deactivate my account? | Facebook Help Centre | Faceboo


----------



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can deactivate your account for any period you want just by following the instructions in the link below:
> How do I deactivate my account? | Facebook Help Centre | Faceboo


i am asking about these option while deactivating, till now i am using "THIS IS TEMPORARY" option only. What if I select any other option ?



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160804/b45edb8e1e849925c2b3fa1a0dd4cb4b.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

kool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *I am wasting too much time on facebook, I want to deactivate* for more than 7 Days (till diwali), but now there is no such option.  It gets reactivated after 7 days, what If I use other option to deactivate , will it delete my account permanently ?
> 
> At present i have deactivated FB temporarily for 7 days, and even after deactivation i m using messenger. Is it possible to use only messenger for next 3 months without deleting my account ??


Just deactivate it from your mind likewise I do.

Remove from Smartphone and bookmark from browser.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2016)

kool said:


> i am asking about these option while deactivating, till now i am using "THIS IS TEMPORARY" option only. What if I select any other option ?
> 
> 
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160804/b45edb8e1e849925c2b3fa1a0dd4cb4b.jpg




There's no such thing as Permanent Deactivation AFAIK. You can reactive anytime you want regardless of what options you choose here. This is just for collecting the data on why users deactivate n such. After selecting any of these options, they will ask on how to improve your experience, blah blah blah.. Etc. So just choose any option and your are fine.


----------



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> There's no such thing as Permanent Deactivation AFAIK. You can reactive anytime you want regardless of what options you choose here. This is just for collecting the data on why users deactivate n such. After selecting any of these options, they will ask on how to improve your experience, blah blah blah.. Etc. So just choose any option and your are fine.


oh.... i thought selecting any of these option will delete my account permanently, thats why i always checked "TEMPORARY" option. But it reactivates after 7 days. 

Thanks for the info man !! thanks a lot. 

i am having very bad addiction of using fb.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2016)

kool said:


> oh.... i thought selecting any of these option will delete my account permanently, thats why i always checked "TEMPORARY" option. But it reactivates after 7 days.
> 
> Thanks for the info man !! thanks a lot.
> 
> i am having very bad addiction of using fb.


Don't select temporary, try a other option one. I never had this 7 day thing(I always select other options)

This is the URL btw: Log in to Facebook | Faceboo


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2016)

kool said:


> oh.... i thought selecting any of these option will delete my account permanently, thats why i always checked "TEMPORARY" option. But it reactivates after 7 days.
> 
> Thanks for the info man !! thanks a lot.
> 
> i am having very bad addiction of using fb.




Actually deactivating and deletion of account is two different things. Once you delete your account, you can't retrieve anything back. But deactivation is temporary. Also are you sure it automatically reactivates after 7 days?? I don't think so. After deactivating, if you try login with your email id and pwd, it will get reactivated the next minute itself.


----------



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Actually deactivating and deletion of account is two different things. Once you delete your account, you can't retrieve anything back. But deactivation is temporary. Also are you sure it automatically reactivates after 7 days?? I don't think so. After deactivating, if you try login with your email id and pwd, it will get reactivated the next minute itself.


if u will select "TEMPORARY" option it will give you deactivation for 1 to 7 days only. Before this there was no such "days limit" thing , now if u will select 1-7 days,  it will auto reactivates. 


Facebook's Auto-Reactivate Feature Will Make It Even Harder For You To Qui


----------



## kool (Aug 4, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160804/ec1429410baa5a767dd16d6664ce56fd.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2016)

kool said:


> if u will select "TEMPORARY" option it will give you deactivation for 1 to 7 days only. Before this there was no such "days limit" thing , now if u will select 1-7 days,  it will auto reactivates.
> 
> 
> Facebook's Auto-Reactivate Feature Will Make It Even Harder For You To Qui



Yes.. They have added this new feature which will reactivate after a certain amount of days. Now My question is, why do you keep on choosing temporary ?? Just choose others and Write that I wanna deactivate for XXX reasons and leave me alone blah blah blah. Your account won't be deactivated until you do so.


----------

